# Steaming milk not as good as using a whisk...



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, I recently broke my 'Aerolatte' milk whisk so have started using steam to prepare cappuccino but am finding the whisk did a much better job.

What am I doing wrong?

Richard


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

For micro-foam, the steaming method is broadly:

1) Put the tip underneath the surface of the milk and turn the steam full on.

2) Lower the milk jug so that the tip is just on the surface - this should make a slight, irregular spitting sound.

3) When the milk has raised up enough (the amount of foam you want), drop the steam wand tip lower into the milk and position it off-centre (it can help to also tilt the milk pitcher).

4) Hold it in position and you should find that the milk starts to spin. This mixes the bubbles with the rest of the milk. Larger bubbles will be broken and smaller ones mixed in. Before it gets too hot, stop steam, wipe down steam wand and purge with a quick steam blast - and pour milk









Not sure if that'll be of any help - if not, let us know as much as you can about what you do, what the milk seems to be doing (or not doing) and what you were hoping to achieve


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

You'll find the whisk easier. Steaming requires a bit of practice and an element of skill but will get you better results. Rolands instructions are very good. You might also find it helpful to have a look on youtube as there are many videos on it and it might be easier to understand.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

RolandG said:


> For micro-foam, the steaming method is broadly:
> 
> 1) Put the tip underneath the surface of the milk and turn the steam full on.
> 
> ...


Hi and many thanks for the reply / advice. This is exactly what I have tried and while I can produce a reasonble effect this way, it's no where near as good as when using the electric whisk. Essentially I want to get a really thick consistency but can only do this with the whisk. Maybe I'm asking too much.

Richard


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

If you just want really thick frothy milk and are not trying to create latte art then follow the first two steps of Rolands instructions only until you reach the right temp.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Check out the video's at http://www.metropoliscoffee.com they have some good ones on steaming milk, well worth alook


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

CoffeeGeek said:


> the aerolatte frother is just great and has the *power* and *tight whisk rings* to do a super job! You won't beat it, and the milk won't *overheat* to spoil your coffee, so buy another if I were you! What did you do, Richard?


Hi, in the end I purchased an induction type, electric milk frother and heater - It's perfect for my needs and has solved the problem so am very pleased.

Regards

Richard


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, it's actually an unbraded model bought from an online auction site. Was advertised as 'the best milk frother in the world'. I don't usually believe such bold claims but have to say, the build quality and performance is spot on for my needs. I think they are still sold on the same site so may be worth you checking (don't know if forum rules permit me to share a link so won't for now)

Richard


----------

